# Tool gesucht



## fkre22 (16. April 2007)

Hallo ich weiss dass dass jetzt ein bisschen blöde ist wenn ich schon wieder mit AOL 6.0 anfange Aber es ist mir ein Rätsel Ich war damals mit meinem Compaq Notebook und AOL 6.0 per LAN im Internet und zwar ohne schnur oder sonst irgendetwas. Nur das Netzteil war an dem Notebook angeschlossen. Und das sondabare war Ich klickte den aol6.0 button auf meinem Compaq Notebook an und klickte auf "Anmelden " so heisst es ja bei aol 6.0 Und ich traute meinen augen nicht: ich war im Internet nachdem mich diese Frundliche stimme von aol 6.0 begrüsst hatte habe ich mal zum test eine Mail an meinen Vater mit dem Begriff Test geschrieben. Und sie war bei meinem Vater im Postfach gelandet Dann dachte ich hmm klickste doch mal einfach shopping an sowas gibs ja bei aol 6.0 so eine Übersicht. Und es öffnete sich die AOL Shoppingseite. Ich hatte es also damals hinbekommen dummerweise weiss ich nicht mehr wie ich ves hinbekommen habe mit aol6.0 einfachso ohne schnur oder sonstwas ins Internet zu kommen. Vielleicht mit nem Proxy oder mit nem Programm? Könntet ihr mir bitte helfen nach so einem Prog zu suchen Denn ich möchte dass gerne nochmal machen. Also nach einem Proxy oder nach nem Prog wo ne IP+Port steht den ich dann bei AOL eintrage und dann aol 6.0 und das Prog starte und dann klick ich bei aol auf anmelden und ich bin im Netz Ich wäre dem der dieses Prog wiederfindet suuuuuuper dankbar Augenzwinkern 
Ich weiss es ist unglaublich was ich da nun erzählt habe doch es ist wirklich so 
Hoffe jemand findet dieses Prog mit dem ich das gemacht habe!! 


Danke


fkre22;-)


----------



## Andron (16. April 2007)

fkre22 hat gesagt.:


> Compaq Notebook und AOL 6.0 per LAN im Internet und zwar ohne schnur oder sonst irgendetwas



Im LAN und ohne Kabel? Klingt nach WLAN.
Ich habe gar kein AOL-BUTTON. Ich klicke auf das Symbol vom Internet Explorer und ich bin online .


----------



## fkre22 (16. April 2007)

Ne das war nur dieses tool und AOL 6.0 Könntet ihr mal eure cds nachguckern ob so ein programm da drauf is? Ich hatte das auf deinem laptop das weiss ich gaanz genau!


----------



## Andron (16. April 2007)

Wie stellst du es dir vor?
Um ins Internet zu kommen, braucht man eine Verbindung. Du kannst ja auch nicht telefonieren, nur weil du ein Telefonapparat, der nicht angeschlossen ist, in der Hand hälst und eine CD darein gesteckt hast.

Du kannst alle CD's der Welt haben, nur mit keiner kommst du ins Internet ohne Internet Anschlüss.

Hast du WLAN?


----------



## fkre22 (16. April 2007)

ich weiss dass kann man nicht fassen  Woran ich mich aber soch erinnere ist dass das tool socks 4 konnte und man bei aol 6.0 proxy verwenden um hostnames aufzulösen aktivieren musste Und es war für windows geschrieben. Könnt ihr mir mal ganz viele socks 4 tools posten


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. April 2007)

Hallo Sven Uwe.

Schoen, dass Du wieder da bist. Nun koennen wir den Sven Uwe Gedaechtnispokal ja wieder in's Regal stellen und Burg Uwenstein wieder aufschliessen... 

Was Du da erlebt hast nennt sich hoechstwahrscheinlich Wireless LAN, oder kurz WLAN.
Es handelt sich dabei um Datenuebertragung per Funk, aehnlich Deinen ferngesteuerten Autos.
Dein Rechner duerfte also per WLAN mit einem Router kommunizieren, welcher wiederum per Kabel mit der Wand verbunden ist. Und in der Wand ist das Internet.
Ja, bei Dir daheim in der Wand. Unglaublich was?

Wenn Ihr also daheim mal renovieren wollt muesst Ihr mit dieser Wand aufpassen, sonst macht Ihr noch das ganze Internet kaputt.


----------



## fkre22 (16. April 2007)

Also dieses socks 4 tool habe ich nun gefunden Und ich möchte nun gerne dass wenn ich bei aol proxy verwenden um hostnames aufzulösen aktiviere auch mit diesem socks 4tool oder einnem anderen mit aol 6.0 ins internet komme. Könnt ihr mir sop ein tool posten wie ich es grade beschrieben habe oder den downloadlink zu solch einem tool posten?



also hier ist dass tool


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. April 2007)

Erstens hab ich keine Ahnung von was fuer einem Tool Du sprichst, WLAN (das ist das was ich da in meinem Post erwaehnte) ist keine Software sondern funktioniert ueber "spezielle" Hardware, eine sogenannte WLAN-Karte oder einen WLAN-Adapter. Aktuelle Notebooks haben sowas in der Regel integriert, sogar komplett ohne Antenne. Man sieht davon also nichtmal was.

Weiterhin ist Socks 4 total outdated und ich weiss nichtmal ob dies noch genutzt wird, Socks 5 waere auf jeden Fall sinnvoller, wenn auch nicht viel denk ich.

In jedem Fall muss eine Netzwerkverbindung bestehen, ob nun per Kabel oder eben WLAN. Und in beiden Faellen ist es nicht noetig ueber Socks zu gehen.

Und halte Dich bitte an Gross- und Kleinschreibung.


----------



## fkre22 (16. April 2007)

Also dieses socks 4 tool habe ich nun gefunden Und ich möchte nun gerne dass wenn ich bei aol proxy verwenden um hostnames aufzulösen aktiviere auch mit diesem socks 4tool oder einnem anderen mit aol 6.0 ins internet komme. Könnt ihr mir sop ein tool posten wie ich es grade beschrieben habe oder den downloadlink zu solch einem tool posten?


----------



## daddz (16. April 2007)

Liest du eigentlich die Antworten, die man dir gibt?


----------



## Nico Graichen (16. April 2007)

Auch von mir ein freundliches Hallo Sven Uwe und welcome back 


fkre22 hat gesagt.:


> Ne das war nur dieses tool und AOL 6.0 Könntet ihr mal eure cds nachguckern ob so ein programm da drauf is? Ich hatte das auf deinem laptop das weiss ich gaanz genau!


Wieso hast du ein Programm auf dem Laptop von Andron? 

Wie von den anderen bereits erwähnt, handelt es sich bei dieser Geschichte um WLAN. Entweder habt ihr oder eure Nachbarn einen WLAN-Router (ggf. gehabt), über den du ins Internet gegangen bist. Und wenn du da jetzt nicht mehr reinkommst, ist der Router entweder weg oder ENDLICH mit einer verschlüsselten Verbindung eingerichtet.

Ein Programm, wie du es suchst gibt es nicht und wird es auch nie geben (obwohl es nicht schlecht wäre ;-) ). Auch ein ProxyServer brauch eine Verbindung zum Internet (physikalisch). Eine Software allein bringt nix. Und auch die Rechner, die über diesen Proxy ins Netz gehen brauchen eine Verbindung zum Server (sei es wired oder wireless)


----------



## Maik (16. April 2007)

daddz hat gesagt.:


> Liest du eigentlich die Antworten, die man dir gibt?


Aus diesem Grund erhielt er (Sven-Uwe) seinerzeit den Titel "Der große Ignorator". ;-]


----------



## fkre22 (25. April 2007)

Kennt jemand dieses tool was ich darmals hatte


----------



## Nico Graichen (25. April 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH

Machst du das eigentlich mit Absicht?
Lies doch einfach mal, was wir geschrieben haben.
ES GIBT SO WAS NICHT DAS IST TECHNISCH EINFACH UNMÖGLICH (zur Zeit jedenfalls)!


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. April 2007)

Gib's sowas wie german-bash.org auch für Foren... *lach*

Ich hab mich lange nicht mehr so amüsiert...


----------



## chmee (26. April 2007)

DIESER SvenUwe muss erstmal seine Existenz in irgend einer Form bestätigen.
Könnte ja jeder Typ daher kommen und sich als unser göttlicher Sven-Uwe ausgeben. tsts.

mfg chmee


----------



## pflo (26. April 2007)

fkre22 hat gesagt.:


> Kennt jemand dieses tool was ich darmals hatte



Es heißt "damals", nicht "da*r*mals"! Ein Bot ohne Rechtschreibkenntnisse


----------



## Gunah (26. April 2007)

oder er hat sich alle WEBSITEN der Welt auf seinen Rechner gecached xD das alles im Offline Betrieb geht xD xD


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. April 2007)

Gunah hat gesagt.:


> oder er hat sich alle WEBSITEN der Welt auf seinen Rechner gecached xD das alles im Offline Betrieb geht xD xD


Nein, das Thema ist doch schon alt: Programm fuer ALLE programmieren


----------



## Gunah (26. April 2007)

ein tipp Sven Uwe


----------

